# (Hope this is the right forum.) What is the cheapest reptile to setup/keep?



## vintagedoll23 (Feb 9, 2015)

I adore all species of reptile, just want suggestions to point me in the right direction (starter reptile, cheapest to setup)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

Whilst you can keep the cost of the reptile and its set up cheap, for instance a corn snake, RUB, heat mat, thermostat, bowl, hides, decor and thermometer (under £100) the cost of vet bills is the issue, whilst your snake "may" be healthy all its life and not need a trip to the vet, if it does can you cover the cost, in the end its your responsibility to provide correct care for your snake and that means paying for a vet should it need it.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If you are looking for the cheapest then perhaps you should wait until you have some money. Most reptiles live a long time, many lizards in the 10+ region and some snakes from 20 to even as high as 40 years! This is a big commitment and the animal will probably need a veterinarian at some point... but not only that, if you go for the cheapest, and not the one you want, you have a much higher chance of getting bored / changing your mind and the animal gets rehomed or sold on.. and then you buy the one you wanted anyway. 

Save up, research, wait and get the one that will fit you forever! 

That being said, snakes are the cheapest to set up and feed. Lizards are the most expensive. Amphibians and invertebrates are in between. The smaller the snake, the lower the setup and feeding cost usually.

Snakes need - a secure enclosure, a heat source and thermostat, some hides, water bowl and substrate. They eat one mouse/rat per week. Cost can vary from 30p to £2.50. 

My Snake recommendations for complete beginners: Corn Snakes, King Snakes, Milk Snakes, Western Hognose, House Snake, Royal Python (for patient people who won't freak out with feeding fasts), Boa constrictors (for people who can handle a large snake, this is the most expensive due to the potential size requirements).

Lizards need - a secure enclosure, a heat source and thermostat (daytime and usually night time unless a warm house). The heat source usually needs to be a basking spot, at much higher temperatures than snakes - which means a dimming thermostat, which is more expensive. They need hides, water bowl, substrate. Of the lizards the cheapest are crested geckos and leopard geckos for setups.

Additional diurnal (daytime) lizards will need uvb and a control unit. The UVB must be changed every 6-9 months and is usually around the £15-25 mark depending on enclosure size. Arboreal lizards will need branches and climbing apparatus.

Herbivorous and omnivorous lizards will need fresh salad. Most lizards will need livefood, which costs around £1.50-£2.50 a box. Depending on the lizard it will eat anywhere from 1 to 5 boxes a week.

There is a massive range in how much an animal will cost so my recommendation would be to work out what animals you want to give a home to for the next decade and then work out if / how you can afford it.

If you know there is no way you would be able to pay a £100 vets bill if the animal gets sick, you can get reptile insurance from £6-10 a month which you may want to factor into your calculations.


----------



## vintagedoll23 (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh sorry should of rephrased that, I meant the initial setup, money wise monthly etc isn't a problem


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

What type of reptiles do you like?

Snakes?
Geckos?
Monitors?
Iguana?
Agamids?

There are species in each group that are relatively cheap to purchase and set up - with the possible exception of iguanas and monitors, although it depends on your definition of "cheap". You can set up dwarf monitor vivs much cheaper than the big monitors, but they'll cost you a lot more for the actual animal. Monitors aren't generally seen as starter lizards though.


----------



## vintagedoll23 (Feb 9, 2015)

I like all although geckos I have been looking @, I have seen a lovely blizzard gecko, today is the setup day, but can't decide on leopard or crested


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

Leopard geckos have less tricky care requirements, which also makes them slightly cheaper. There isn't much in it though. I'd err on the side of leopard geckos, but that's just personal preference. 

You'll get more interaction from a Leo. Cresties are a bit more "hands off".


----------



## vintagedoll23 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you for the advice


----------

